

Google Apps Status Dashboard - mkuhn
http://www.google.com/appsstatus

======
snprbob86
I love the transparency! As far as I am concerned, the more of this, the
better.

~~~
mkuhn
Yeah I think the transparency is a big step for Google and they are countering
a lot of criticism with it. The other question is if it will help to get
people confident in the stability or if the currently three incidents
displayed for the GMail Service are more of a turn off.

